# Hazy Crazy Aquarium Glass



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

I know already that this has been asked a million times .. but here is the million first....75 gallon glass aquarium...calcium/hazy spots on inside of aquarium glass. The tank is empty..hasn't been used in over 2 years..anticipating to start the cycle hopefully this weekend. What is the best and easiest way to clean the glass? I have read that vinegar applied with a paper towel and left to sit on the glass will break up the calcium deposits. I have also heard that CLR applied to the glass will also work! As mentioned previously, the tank is empty so any application I use will be washed out completely prior to filling the tank with water. Another question, that hopefully someone has already experienced....should I even bother with cleaning the inside glass? Will the haze even show once the tank is filled with water?

Thanks!      :fish:


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I used vinegar in my 135, worked very well. Keep in mind, once it's full you won't see a lot of the calcium build-up so don't get hung up on it being perfect.


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Thaks Colorado....that's what I was hoping to hear! I started last night soaking paper towels in vinegar and applying the paper towels to the inside of the glass. I scraped a little off last night...so I am hoping you are correct in that you won't see the haze once the tank is full.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine looked pretty bad when I got it but between vinegar and some careful use of razor blades for stubborn sopts it looks great now


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wet the glass and use razor blades...worked for me. EDIT---just to calrify I wet the glass with water not vinager.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Vinegar might work but what you want is really a stronger acid that is what the CLR type products are, acids. I found a product in my store that was only $1 in the same section. The ingredient you are looking for in the product is oxalic acid.

Rinse it good but oxalic acid is not toxic in low dosages, it is actually present inside of marine and reptile life and lots of foods people eat.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

In my country, Oxyalic Acid crystals are used for polishing floors. Crystals are spread out on the floor and a rotating polishing machine is run on it to polish it to a fine finish. Pretty strong I believe.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

White vinegar is pretty benign. If it isn't working fast enough, soak the parts longer

If you want to use something stronger, be absolutely sure it doesn't have detergents or surfactants.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

:thumb: to White Vinegar

No to CLR...


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

:thumb: to White Vinegar

No to CLR... as ... Calcium Lime Rust, more commonly known as CLR, is a household cleaning product used for dissolving stains, such as calcium, lime, and iron oxide deposits, from material types found in western-style kitchens or bathrooms.

Its ingredients include chili pepper, water, lactic acid, gluconic acid, glycolic acid, sulfamic acid, citric acid, and *surfactants*. The product also contained phosphoric acid at one time, but it is now phosphate-free. The phosphate-free formula is slightly more environmentally friendly, but its effectiveness against some stains such as rust is greatly reduced.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used CLR plenty of times, particularly for glass covers but also for the inside of tanks. Just have to be able to rinse out/sponge the tank on it's side.


----------

